# Brainstorm: laptop webcam security sytem

## wouzer

Hey allemaal,

Ik ben bezig om mijn laptop te beveiligen op ongeveer de zelfde manier als "back to my mac" voor Apple.

Ik heb een Dell m1530 met ingebouwde webcam. Ik gebruik motion voor bewegings detectie en wput om de afbeeldingen naar mijn website te ftp-en. Mijn webcam werkt en motion doet het ook naar behoren.

De vraag is nu hoe het systeem verder op te zetten. Ik dacht zelf om booten van cd-rom uit te zetten in het bios en het bios te beveiligen met een wachtwoord. Zo is het in elk geval niet makkelijk om de laptop snel te herinstalleren. Verder logt KDM automatisch in als normale user. In mijn huis doet wifi het ook meteen en wordt motion niet gestart.

Iemand goede ideeën?

----------

